# montgomery ward mower, b&s 8hp pics



## wizzy214 (Mar 24, 2007)

old school mower not sure what year it is

8hp briggs and stratton electric start motor

how do you make it a push button start.

something is messed up on the wiring it sat outside in the rain for years. mice prob. lived in it.

drained old gas out, put fresh gas in and seafoam in the gas and poured a little in the carb and it started up but had to put a jumper to the red on the starter. its runs and drives belts are prob. worn.. i just need to know how to make it easy to start with the push of a button or figure out the wiring with the key.


----------



## wizzy214 (Mar 24, 2007)

took a few things off to get it to run, now lets mess with the electrical.


----------



## wizzy214 (Mar 24, 2007)

wheres the drain plug on the 3 speed rear axle? how many ounces of oil too add to the 8hp motor?


----------



## wizzy214 (Mar 24, 2007)

im going to put it back together then hose it down, once i get my pressure washer together. then ill find all the engine numbers you all need. thanks for your help


----------

